# Almost 10 weeks post partum and still bleeding....



## Swan3 (Aug 5, 2008)

Hi, has anyone experienced post-partum bleeding for this long? I think I went 8 weeks with my first which was a c-birth. This time I had a tear which hasn't really given me any problems. The bleeding has been on & off and has changed in color from red to pink, gone away for three days, and is now back with small gushes when I stand up. It's dark red with small clots & stringy. No odour now although previous to this it was unpleasant (sorry about the TMI) but not strong enough for me to want to ask about it.

Any tips or insights would be appreciated. I have an appt with my doc in a week and a half so I'll ask then...

I just want to be done with the bleeding already!


----------



## avalonfaith (Dec 29, 2005)

if you are worried, i would say to call your doc. i trust a mama's instinct, if you feel like something is off, it is worth a phone call, at least, to see if you need to be seen sooner.

generally though, how much have you been doing postpartum? bleeding that tapers down and starts again can be attributed to doing too much too soon. this would delay healing as well.


----------



## MsBlack (Apr 10, 2007)

From what you describe, sounds possible that you have some retained membranes or placenta bits. Are you breastfeeding? If so, are you having any supply issues? Sometimes (tho not always), retained products can impair milk supply and that would be one clue. In any event, I agree, it might be a good idea to see your HCP about this as soon as convenient.


----------



## JaymeH (Sep 21, 2009)

I would echo pp who said perhaps you have some retained products. I had a similar situation after my daughter's birth two years ago. As a first time mom, I was totally confused anyway and it took me a long time to acknowledge that if I felt like things were "odd" then they probably were. Trust your instinct. Call your doctor. If the bleeding is minimal (but still annoying) it could be completely normal, but my guess is that your doctor might want to give you an ultrasound when you come in for your appointment just to make sure things are a-okay. Good luck!


----------



## Swan3 (Aug 5, 2008)

Thanks for the replies everyone!

Nothing is ever simple is it?

With retained placentas I'm reading that sometimes D & C is done! ACK! I'm finding this a bit scary.

I don't think my supply has been compromised, I have a forceful letdown...is it possible to have forceful letdown and low supply at the same time?

My head is spinning. Will call the doc on Tuesday.


----------



## mwherbs (Oct 24, 2004)

so here is my questions
do you normally have long periods?
do you bleed easily? how about when you have had dental work?
you had 8 weeks of bleeding previously so a few more isn't abnormal- how active are you? are you doing house work- climbing stairs, picking up a toddler, riding in a car more than 5-10 minutes a day?
did you hemorrhage, are or were you anemic?
did you push before complete? did you tear?
do you eat 2-3 servings of greens a day?
any and all of these can be changing your bleeding time-- I would say if you don't want to go in you could try some home supportive measures like slowing down just a bit to see it that helps and up your intake of foods that have vitamin K and iron - cooked or raw greens
there are herbal supplements like floridex that may help


----------



## Swan3 (Aug 5, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mwherbs* 
so here is my questions
do you normally have long periods?
*When I had them, before taking birth control they would last up to 10 days.
*
do you bleed easily? how about when you have had dental work?
*No...*

you had 8 weeks of bleeding previously so a few more isn't abnormal- how active are you? are you doing house work- climbing stairs, picking up a toddler, riding in a car more than 5-10 minutes a day?
*YUP, YUP, YUP, YUP and YUP.*

did you hemorrhage, are or were you anemic?
_*I had a lot of bleeding right after the birth to the point where they kept me a couple of days to keep an eye on me, gave me extra oxytocin and a suppository to help stop the bleeding.*_

did you push before complete? did you tear?
*YES! And a second degree tear.*

do you eat 2-3 servings of greens a day?
*No...shamefully!*

any and all of these can be changing your bleeding time-- I would say if you don't want to go in you could try some home supportive measures like slowing down just a bit to see it that helps and up your intake of foods that have vitamin K and iron - cooked or raw greens
there are herbal supplements like floridex that may help

I'll probably go in anyway but these are very helpful tips and I will follow them. I'm also taking my placenta as a supplement so I've been told that's very high in iron. Thank you!!!


----------



## NCmama (Jun 21, 2005)

This happened to me after my last baby. I bled for 3 months, it would taper down and then start right back again. I went to the doctor and she said that my uterus was just out of sync. Different sections were on a different part of the menstrual cycle. She gave me pills (I THINK progesterone) it stopped all the bleed for 3 days and then I had a regular period for 5 days and that was that. No more stop and start bleeding. It was a simple problem with a simple fix. At one point I was scared I had retained would need a D&C, ect. but if that were the case most likely you would have already gotten an infection and would have signs of an infection.


----------



## JaymeH (Sep 21, 2009)

Totally do not want to scare you! So sorry! Although I did have to have a D&C (and it wasn't ideal, no, but to be honest, after bleeding so much and scaring myself, it was a God-send), they tried a medication first. I cannot remember the name of it, but it is given to women who miscarry and it's purpose is to shrink the uterus and expel any contents. My guess is that they'd try that first, and if you STILL have bleeding, then they'll talk alternatives.


----------

